# What's in a name?



## TwiggyPop (Nov 19, 2015)

I was talking to Kristen (@stormborn) yesterday and I asked her what her daughters names are, then felt terrible that I didn't already know that. We're all so used to talking about makeup and skincare in the cosmetics discussion that we really don't know much about each other besides our makeup addictions.
  So this is where I come in to start us off on something small:

  How did you get your screen name?
  Some names are pretty obvious, like @GreenEyedAllie. I'm going to take a wild guess and say your name is Allie and you have green eyes?
  Then there's @elegant-one. What I get from that name is that she wears crop tops and nude leggings to Walmart while yelling at her redneck husband that his toothbrush is too expensive and she'd rather use that money on cheese curls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I KID, I KID!! We all know she's a classy lady. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll start with my name;
  When I lived in Arizona my friend, Robert, was helping me move from one house to another and when I was carrying something heavy he asked how I could be so tough when I was so skinny. I said something about having twigs of steel so he called me Twiggy Pop. My roommates thought it was hilarious and the name just stuck. People have called me Twiggy ever since.

  OK kids, now it's your turn!!!!


----------



## stormborn (Nov 25, 2015)

Hahaha that's hilarious. And I was so surprised when I clicked this and saw I was mentioned by name! lol

My username is a reference to Game of Thrones (my other addiction). The character Daenerys' middle name is Stormborn as she was literally born in the middle of a storm, but figuratively because she was also born and whisked to safety in the midst of a civil revolution that overthrew her family from power. She was one of my favourite characters at the time and I identified with her storyline due to things in my personal life, so what the hey! I used that as my screenname not knowing how active I would become on this site (LOL!) The funny thing is that her character annoys me now.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2015)

I think mine is pretty obvious.  I called myself Prettypackages because everything on me is gorgeous. ;-)  J/K   I am a sucker for pretty and shiny packages... so there you go!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Dec 2, 2015)

stormborn said:


> Hahaha that's hilarious. And I was so surprised when I clicked this and saw I was mentioned by name! lol
> 
> My username is a reference to Game of Thrones (my other addiction). The character Daenerys' middle name is Stormborn as she was literally born in the middle of a storm, but figuratively because she was also born and whisked to safety in the midst of a civil revolution that overthrew her family from power. She was one of my favourite characters at the time and I identified with her storyline due to things in my personal life, so what the hey! I used that as my screenname not knowing how active I would become on this site (LOL!) The funny thing is that her character annoys me now.



I've never seen a single episode of that. Usually when people go nuts over a show or movie I avoid it for some reason. Can you believe I just watched the Hunger Games for the first time a couple months ago? Now I want to see what the Game of Thrones is all about, maybe even Breaking Bad. 



Prettypackages said:


> I think mine is pretty obvious.  I called myself Prettypackages because everything on me is gorgeous. ;-)  J/K   I am a sucker for pretty and shiny packages... so there you go!



I thought that would be it, you never post pictures of yourself because we'll all be blinded by your beauty.


----------



## eurocentrix (Mar 3, 2016)

Good question I am Eurocentrix, after one girl I used to work with was always commenting on my clothes and everything she liked on me happened to be bought in Europe. I made a joke to say well it IS European quality and she tried to put me down by calling me "eurocentric".. which I guess I am. Except I am not ashamed by that)lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 23, 2016)

shellygrrl, as a username, goes back several years for me. Shelly is a long-time nickname, as well as the name I prefer to go by in real life. I tacked "grrl" on the end because one of my mom's petnames for me is "my Shelly Girl", and I thought "grrl" was a more fun spelling than "girl". (I'm aware of "riotgrrls", but it was the furthest thing from my mind at the time I chose that username.)


----------



## stormborn (Jun 25, 2016)

I love hearing these stories! Great thread idea! 



TwiggyPop said:


> I've never seen a single episode of that. Usually when people go nuts over a show or movie I avoid it for some reason. Can you believe I just watched the Hunger Games for the first time a couple months ago? Now I want to see what the Game of Thrones is all about, maybe even Breaking Bad.



How am I just seeing this?! Girl, Game of Thrones is AMAZING. I am so obsessed, lol. I'm generally the same way with avoiding popular shows but GOT and Breaking Bad are both really great shows. Highly recommend!!


----------



## alisainwonderland (May 4, 2017)

Alisainwonderland because my real name is Alisa and I had a huge obsession with Alice In Wonderland as a child. To be honest though, I still love the story and the movies. As a kid, I seriously thought I was Alice. I have a natural birth mark of a rabbit on my thigh. My parents would also make a joke out of it and ask me if I was leaving to go to Wonderland, lol....


----------

